# Anyone looking for a new mill?



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont know anything about mills so I dont know if this is a deal or not but thought I would post it up in case some one is interested. I came across it searching for a deal on lumber.

columbus.craigslist.org/grd/2218170705.html


----------

